# Nero Burning Rom 8.1.1 !!!



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2008)

Recently  I installed the latest version of Nero 8 for burning DVDs 
by my Sony DVD Writer....But I found dat the recorder option of my 
writer is disabled in Burning Rom(i.e a red cross sign infront of the recorder tab) whereas Image recorder was working fine.....

However,the Nero Express was working absolutely fine.....

So, whenever i choose the recorder option a msg box pops up which says
"Sorry,this nero version can  only be used with the recorder it has been 
bundled with to receive full version contact nero.." 

wats the problem although i installed the setup frm Digit DVD...

N.B : I tried installing the setup thrice....but problm persists....Help!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 18, 2008)

Pardon me for asking this Q directly! But are you using an illegal version?


----------



## gopz (Feb 18, 2008)

use "CD Burner XP" its freeware and burns CD/DVD/ISO and its GREAT!


----------



## juggler (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^
He has already mentioned that he is using the nero from digit dvd which does not make it a illegal version


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 18, 2008)

juggler said:


> ^^^
> He has already mentioned that he is using the nero from digit dvd which does not make it a illegal version


The demo version just requires an activation key to make it into full version and obtaining an illegal key will make it use illegal irrespective of whether it was given in the Digit DVD or downloaded from elsewhere.

I've come across this problem in many sites and they say a wrong key is the culprit which sends Nero in "reduced functionality mode". Mebbe thats the problem.

I hope the key is not illegal coz if it is then this thread should be closed.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 18, 2008)

yup, he may have the right version but a wrong key. Its behaving like an OEM copy that bundles with drives. I think he may has used a pirated key (No offences plz, i could be wrong). Otherwise the demo converts to full without any problem the moment you enter a purchased key.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> yup, he may have the right version but a wrong key. Its behaving like an OEM copy that bundles with drives. I think he may has used a pirated key (No offences plz, i could be wrong). Otherwise the demo converts to full without any problem the moment you enter a purchased key.




if key is not genuine then y nero express is working correctly & not burning rom 

i mean 2 say dat nero shld block access 2 both if key is not genuine


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^ No, the key is for "restricted nero" meaning all the features are not activated, only express etc. works.


----------



## als2 (Feb 19, 2008)

reinstall nero


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 19, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> if key is not genuine then y nero express is working correctly & not burning rom
> 
> i mean 2 say dat nero shld block access 2 both if key is not genuine



I didn't said you DO have a pirated key. The key is, of course, an OEM one which is given to users who get nero bundled with their drives. These keys only enable nero express and not the full nero app. Read carefully b4 posting yaar.


----------



## yman (Sep 17, 2008)

The new version of Nero has back up features that let you rest easy knowing your data is safe in case of a complete system crash or a damaged disc. Restore data from discs damaged due to burning errors.


----------

